# sendError geht nicht richtig, seite leer



## franzy (20. Jan 2009)

hallo,

in meiner anwendung habe ich einen filter. dieser filter soll bei einer bestimmten bedingung auf eine fehlerseite umzuleiten. folgendes habe ich gemacht:


```
httpResponse.sendError(403);
```

nach dieser anweisung passiert nichts mehr im filter.

in der web.xml habe ich folgendes eingetragen:


```
<filter>
        <filter-name>Filter</filter-name>
        <filter-class>filter</filter-class>
    </filter>
    <filter-mapping>
        <filter-name>filter</filter-name>
        <url-pattern>/*</url-pattern>
    </filter-mapping>
    <error-page>
        <error-code>403</error-code>
        <location>/faces/error403.jsp</location>
    </error-page>
```

jetzt habe ich das problem, dass meine selbstdefinierte seite nicht aufgerufen wird. warum?
zumindest wird sie scheinbar aufgerufen, wenn ich ich den quelltext schaue sind dort die elemnete zu sehen nur auf der seite die ist weiß.
komisch woran kann das liegen?

danke und gruß[/quote]


----------



## HLX (20. Jan 2009)

Möglicherweise ist <filter-name> case sensitive. Achte auf Groß-/Kleinschreibung.

Außerdem sollte deine Filterklasse in einem Package liegen.

Sollte dies nichts bewirken wäre der Code im Filter hilfreich.


----------



## franzy (20. Jan 2009)

hallo,

ich hatte den code etwas anonymisiert  deshalb kein package usw.


```
filter>
        <filter-name>Filter</filter-name>
        <filter-class>de.test.Filter</filter-class>
    </filter>
    <filter-mapping>
        <filter-name>Filter</filter-name>
        <url-pattern>/*</url-pattern>
    </filter-mapping>
    <error-page>
        <error-code>403</error-code>
        <location>/faces/error403.jsp</location>
    </error-page>
```



```
HttpServletRequest httpRequest = ((HttpServletRequest) servletRequest);
       HttpServletResponse httpResponse = ((HttpServletResponse) servletResponse);
       
       String test1= httpRequest.getParameter("test1");
       String test2= httpRequest.getParameter("test2");
       
       if(test1== null || test2== null){
//zugriff verweigern
            httpResponse.sendError(403);
}
else{
//zugriff ok
}
```

ich hoffe das hilft mehr. mehr hab ich nicht 

grüße


----------



## franzy (20. Jan 2009)

hallo,

mir ist grad aufgefallsen das wenn ich einen error403.html datei verwende also so:


```
<error-page>
        <error-code>403</error-code>
        <location>/faces/error403.html</location>
    </error-page>
```

geht es!

warum das denn? wie gesagt die jsp seite wird geladen. bnur die lemente die darauf sind wie textbox usw. werden nicht angezeigt sind am im quelltext der seite aufgeführt.

grüße


----------



## HLX (20. Jan 2009)

Die Weiterleitung auf eine JSP-Seite ist grundsätzlich möglich. Vielleicht ist irgendein Fehler in deiner Errorpage-JSP. Schau mal in die Log-Dateien deines Web Containers, ob eine Exception aufgetreten ist.


----------



## franzy (20. Jan 2009)

hallo,

das ist echt komisch. ich verwende netbeans. dort hab ich jetzt ne standart visual web jsf page erstellt mit dem namen Page1.jsp. darauf habe ich ein statitext mit hilfe hinzugefügt. hab die jetzt in der web.xml angegeben und nix passiert. muss ich evt noch einen weiteren eintrag in der web.xml vornehmen außer 


```
<error-page>
        <error-code>403</error-code>
        <location>/faces/Page1.jsp</location>
    </error-page>
```

manchmal ist das ein gefrickel!!

grüße


----------



## franzy (20. Jan 2009)

hallo,

also ich hab das projekt neu gemacht, war ja noch nicht viel 

und siehe da, jetzt geht es. das netbeans ist echt manchmal ne sache für sich. da zweifelt man recht schnell an sich selber!!

danke nochmal an alle!!!

grüße


----------

